# Shipping equipment?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A good quality LEATHER shipping halter, possibly with some fleece to pad his face and a nice length shank...that is it!

It is summer...trailers are trailers and temperatures are warm.
He needs nothing else.

*Don't dress him*....it is as warm in NY as it is where you are coming from.
It is summer!

Safe travels.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

do you have any recommendation for the halter?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would buy a 1" wide strap, double or triple stitched with a double thickness, a rolled throatlatch and a throatlatch snap.
Something that fits the face...it _does not _need to break the bank but a quality halter made from good strapping.
Something along the lines of.....
_Classic Leather Halter | Dover Saddlery
Hampton Triple Stitched Leather Halter | Dover Saddlery
Collegiate Triple Stitch Leather Halter - Statelinetack.com_

I personally prefer a double-buckle crown so you can make the best adjustments equal on each side of the skull for the comfort of the horse.

Most places offer leather halters. The secret is just don't buy junk.
A leather halter can be a great investment and last a very long time with some just average care given to it.
You don't have to spend anywhere near $100 or you can easily spend more but it isn't necessary. Above were several decent priced halters out of hundreds available in stores, and online from so many different manufacturers.

If you are going to ship with a professional shipper most of them require a leather halter and won't allow nylon of any kind during transport. At least the companies that I have dealt with in years past.

Good luck.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

For a long move like that consider a professional hauler vs a friend of a friend of a friend with an old beat up horse trailer and a pickup offering to help. 

Remember it'll be at *least* a 2 day trip, possibly 3 depending on how often the driver stops to check on his horses, average speed, traffic, etc. There will be an overnight somehwere along the way so the carrier will need to arrange such - be sure to ask for details - if the carrier doesn't know ALL the details on where he's stopping (name of the stable, phone numbers, etc etc) BEFORE he shows up to load your horse I'd be asking why - it shows a lack of organization, or possibly that he doesn't intend to stop, or intends to leave your horse standing for 22+ hours in his trailer while he's in a hotel because he doesn't want to spend the money on an overnight at a stable for your horse.

If any carrier says "I'll just drive straight through nonstop, see you tomorrow morning!", run away screaming and find another carrier. 10-12 hours is about the maximum for a horse in a trailer before they should be unloaded at a proper facility and allowed to rest and stretch while (more importantly) the driver sleeps as well...which is the key point - a professional carrier will have to follow commercial driver hours of service rules meaning driving straight through is not a legal option to begin with. It will give you insight on the professionalism of the company you're hiring.

And yes, don't dress him in *anything*. The most common thing that happens with horse trailers in the summer is overheating, not the other way around. You want absolutely as little as possible on him to avoid that.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess I'm wondering why you don't have your own trailer, since you said your horse has traveled to WI? 
Anyway, I use shipping boots for short trips (one hour to the farrier) and if it's a long haul I will wrap with polos and quiilts. I have seen what can happen to the lower legs if you don't.
I would also want to caravan with the shipper. I don't really trust anybody else to trailer my horses.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to NY! I hope your moving upstate, not to long island!! 

A break away halter is a must! Since you won't be there supervising I'd forgo the standing wraps. Instead I'd put on some shipping boots (easy on/off by any layman!) just to offer some protection from injury. 

What you put on your horses body depends on what it's used to and the type of trailer. If it's an open stock it's going to get windy! If it's enclosed your horse won't be subject the wind. If you don't blanket, don't ship with one. Personally, I know my mare has been heavily blanked where she is and is a bit of a whimp in the cold! I'd probably throw something light on her, especially in an open trailer. 

The other thing I like to ship with is a fly mask, espeically in a open trailer! It prevents anything from getting into their eyes and offers a wind break in open trailers. 

Shipping equipment is such a personal decision, if you ask 10 different people you'll get 11 different answers, easily. A friend of mine shipped her horse from CT to Long Island totally naked, except for a break away halter and he wasnt tied. Then I've shipped with people who do wraps, bell boots, tail wraps, head bumpers, fleece halter, and fly masks for a 20 min ride... Only you can decide on how much is enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

SlideStop said:


> If you don't blanket, don't ship with one. Personally, I know my mare has been heavily blanked where she is and is a bit of a whimp in the cold! I'd probably throw something light on her, especially in an open trailer.


She's shipping in the summer. Blanketing in the summer months when the trailer is already an oven is probably unwise.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have the vehicle, check in to renting a UHaul type of deal on a horse trailer. I prefer a stock. My TWH prefers to travel loose, usually sideways or backwards.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

PrivatePilot said:


> She's shipping in the summer. Blanketing in the summer months when the trailer is already an oven is probably unwise.


Whoops! Didn't see that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have shipped horses from NY to Florida with just stopping to water and check hay nets


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! I have my own trailer but I'm gonna pay to have him shipped, it would make me nervous to have him behind me for 36 hours...I have a leather halter but I don't use it very often because its super cheap, that's why i wanted brands and sorry slidestop, we're going to long island:/ but we're gonna be as close as we can get bc my dad works at JFK.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

We will be neighbors! I'm on Long Island too! It's not ideal here... But we make do! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh its's good that I "know" someone hahaha


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If you need any help or suggestions drop me a line!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Long Island has a lot to offer horse wise.
From tip to tip it is 120 miles long and shore to shore about 14 miles wide.
Included on that island are millions of people literally, but there are also some incredible places to keep horses and ride trails, show or do any kind of riding you want.
The one thing all of the island now has common though is cost.... it's expensive to keep your horse, farrier and vet are all pretty pricy.
Depending upon where you are going to live since you mention dad working at JFK....if you go off the island "upstate" a short ways there is true horse-country still and many more choices at sometimes very affordable rates....
There are many fine riding establishments not far from the JFK area too....just be sitting down when you ask about cost to keep your horse...
"Sticker shock" is a understatement...

Make sure you have a place already lined up to keep your beloved pet before doing that move....

Enjoy the move and the beautiful area that offers so much for the horse enthusiast!!

Safe travels.
:wink:


----------

